# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  هادوپ

## rbiria

سلام به همگی
موضوع پایان نامه من هادوپ هست ولی نمیدونم رو کدوم بخش تمرکز کنم بهتره و جای کار بیشتری داره؟؟؟؟؟
 :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام به همگی
> موضوع پایان نامه من هادوپ هست ولی نمیدونم رو کدوم بخش تمرکز کنم بهتره و جای کار بیشتری داره؟؟؟؟؟


بستگی به این داره که برتری رو در چی ببینید. در ایران اکثریت موضوعات حول محور Map/Reduce و Data Mining هست و پیاده سازی های اون. اگر میخواهید کار تحقیقاتی مفید و آینده دار کنید روی نقطه ضعف های هادوپ کار کنید و اون هارو بهبود بدید. موضوعاتی مثل بصری سازی داده ها بسیار کم کار شده است.

----------


## rbiria

> بستگی به این داره که برتری رو در چی ببینید. در ایران اکثریت موضوعات حول محور Map/Reduce و Data Mining هست و پیاده سازی های اون. اگر میخواهید کار تحقیقاتی مفید و آینده دار کنید روی نقطه ضعف های هادوپ کار کنید و اون هارو بهبود بدید. موضوعاتی مثل بصری سازی داده ها بسیار کم کار شده است.


ممنون.بصری سازی داده ها؟؟؟میشه بیشتر در موردش توضیح بدین؟؟؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> ممنون.بصری سازی داده ها؟؟؟میشه بیشتر در موردش توضیح بدین؟؟؟


بصری سازی داده ها یا Data Visualization راهکاری کلی برای تبدیل،تفسیر و نمایش داده ها به صورت المان های گرافیکی مثل جداول،نمودارها و اشکال است. در مباحث داده های بزرگ ، روش یا ابزاری رو می تونید ارائه بدید که داده هایی جمع آوری شده را به صورت خروجی قابل درک تری نسبت به داده های خام نشان دهد. برای هادوپ نیز ابزارهای خوبی برای بصری سازی داده ها وجود دارد مثل Tableau یا Datameer

----------


## FastCode

روی الگوریتم های تخمین هم میتونی کار کنی.نمونش روش reduce داده های آماری مختلف مثل میانگین/واریانس/...
روی الگوریتم های تخمین زمان انجام query هم میتونی کار کنی. مخصوصا حالتهایی که همیشه میگه ۱۰ ثانیه مونده و هیچوقت تموم نمیشه.

----------


## suraty

*سلام،

برای مشاهده آموزش

**نصب Hadoop و اجرای روش MapReduce (تک نود Single Node)*

*میتوانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه بفرمایید.

*http://narmafzaria.blogfa.com/post/10

----------

